

At Home 250 Miles Above Earth - gaoprea
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443294904578052540416325934.html

======
ari_elle
2.5 Billion - if you think about it there are individuals who could come up
with that money.

How long before the first decides that he wants his own space station to visit
whenever he wants?

 _btw: What about laws up there? :D_

~~~
Nux
It's the Wild West up there, mate.

------
momma-joe
spaceville? ha!

